# Who makes bolt-ons?



## Greanhouse (Jun 24, 2003)

Links for W8 performance dealers can go here:


----------



## Greanhouse (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Who makes bolt-ons? (Greanhouse)*

http://www.speedtuningusa.com/ 
Claiming gains of 21hp/25tq
Price= $299.00


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

greanhouse - I could not find the W8 chip on the site. Do you know if it is any good, or know anyone who has purchased anything from there. Are they reputable, do they do a good job. Would you buy again? TIA


----------



## Greanhouse (Jun 24, 2003)

You gotta go to orders/buy at the top. It sounds like you are gonna buy something by the title, but that is where the catalog is.
I heard of them in the 1.8T and they have been reported as reliable. Don't know anyone with a W8 with any performance mods.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (Greanhouse)*

to me it looks like this is actually a product from H&S Elecktronik GmbH. everything matches up, even the graphs on both websites are exactly the same.
http://www.hs-elektronik.com/d....html


----------



## Greanhouse (Jun 24, 2003)

Maybe they are the North American distributer for H&S. I agree, it's the same. Cheaper though! 1100 euros! $1300.00!


----------



## AKs Al (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (Greanhouse)*

the speedtuneing chip dosent remove the speed limiter tho.


----------



## Greanhouse (Jun 24, 2003)

Please don't tell me the speed limiter is at 136 mph!!!!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Greanhouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greanhouse* »_Please don't tell me the speed limiter is at 136 mph!!!!

That's why I'm angrily waiting for the GIAC chip because they do remove the speed limiter. I hit the governor at 5500 rpms in 5th gear !!!!!!







There's another 1000 rpms to go and then 6th gear...


----------



## Greanhouse (Jun 24, 2003)

Is it a govenor or a speed limiter?
Govenor=RPM's
Speed Limiter=MPH
Were you going 136 mph?


----------

